# My food in-take for today will be...



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Meal 1: 3 eggs, 2 wholemeal toasts (i know i need more eggs in there!) - Already had this

Meal 2: 150g pasta, 200g chicken, handful of nuts - just about to have this

Meal 3: 300g potato, 250g mince steak (mince is with a tomato sauce, chill mix i made)

Meal 4: banana, 200g chicken, handful of nuts

Meal 5: 2 bananas, museli bar, 100g mackrel, 40g whey (pre-workout)

Meal 6: 250g beef, 300g potato, mixed veg

Meal 7: 200g cottage cheese

Had a month of crap eating and hardly training so trying to get back on top of things, what's peoples opinions on this diet, i am going to try stick at this diet from now on, with the odd change here and there?

Also starting a cycle soon, Test and NPP so looking forward to that!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

thats alot of food.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Trying to pack some mass back on so thats my reason for the diet, you thinik too much mate?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

By the way im 6,3 and currently weighing 13st 7lbs barely any fat on me, 23 years old, when i started training properly again i was 10st 7lbs which was around 4 years ago!! urghhh dont look back lol.

My legs let me down massively, had to have a year off training them as my cartilidge was fcuked, had an operation now and fully recovered so can train them heavy again, but they are seriously behind everything, i think i would weigh a lot more if it wasn't for that unfortunate problem.

My heaviest has been 14,2 at the end of a Test only cycle, i came off gear march 31st.

Next week i am starting the following 10 week course (maybe extend depending on gains/progress):

900mg Test E

400mg NPP

HCG 1000iu weekly

1mg adex every 3 days (sensitive to gyno)

could really do with getting a pic on here!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Cluk89 said:


> Trying to pack some mass back on so thats my reason for the diet, you thinik too much mate?


That's about 300-350 g of protein after having a glance so not really it just looks a lot as you only have minimal shakes!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ps good luck and btw I'm no expert


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

I was thinking of adding shakes to some of the meals to make the daily protein in-take to around the 450g mark.

Ideally i need to add in a PWO shake too before the solid meal in meal 6!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks good to me pal, its refreshing to see someone dieting mainly on whole foods :thumb:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Looks good to me pal, its refreshing to see someone dieting mainly on whole foods :thumb:


Thanks mate, I much prefer solids to a shake, much more satisfying, although shakes do have their place!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good, I'm trying to eat similar and rely less on shakes, more whole foods.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely need to add in pwo shake, got out the habit of that and need to get back into it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

by my standards thats a lot of carbs, by meal 3 you have my daily intake of carbs lol.

i'm carb sensitive however.

try the diet, see how the scales respond, giant leaps in short time frame = not good IME, a gradual increase of 1-2lbs every 2 weeks or so is ideal allowing for an initial spurt in weight.

be prepared to dial back some carbs if you spill over and put on too much chub


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow. I don't eat enough!!

Brb getting a pot of nuts!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> by my standards thats a lot of carbs, by meal 3 you have my daily intake of carbs lol.
> 
> i'm carb sensitive however.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input mate, greatly appreciated, to be honest it does feel heavy on the gut, i may drop some carbs then, thanks again!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

drop 100g from meal 3 and 100g from meal 6... should help


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are you using test E and NPP rather than prop and NPP or test E and standard deca?


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> drop 100g from meal 3 and 100g from meal 6... should help


Thanks again, i will do exactly that! :thumb:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Why are you using test E and NPP rather than prop and NPP or test E and standard deca?


Just based on peoples experiences it sounds like a good cycle, I will only be jabbing twice a week, i know some will say needs to be 3 times a week for the NPP but i have read that it does work well twice a week too due to a longer half life than things like prop, people seem to rate NPP alot more than deca, less bloat and quicker recovery so i want to try it, i did try tren before but it killed my appetite and didnt do my mind set any favours.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Diet revised, works out to be roughly over 400g's protein, 300g's carbs (will adjust if i start to gain fat), and alot less than 100gs fat, total calories roughly 3300ish:

Meal 1: 6 eggs, 2 wholemeal toasts*

Meal 2: 100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful of nuts

Meal 3: 200g potato, 250g mince steak (mince is with a tomato sauce, chill mix i made)

Meal 4: 200g chicken, handful of nuts

Meal 5: 2 bananas, museli bar, 100g mackrel, 40g whey (pre-workout)

PWO shake (35 pro, 20 carbs)

Meal 6: 250g beef, 200g potato, mixed veg

Meal 7: 200g cottage cheese


----------



## tamarabooboo (Aug 14, 2012)

:w00t: fit


----------

